# Beat Social Anxiety...



## anon123 (Aug 24, 2010)

It's been 3 long months but I am glad I did something about it instead of nothing at all. the worst part of the first two months was the dull mood, the tipping point that put me in good mood happened after moving to a new place. I still want to go to Washington as I had planed to do. That's going to happen next month I hope . But I am enjoying it here at the new place I can get to sleep at a decent time. around 11pm before I could not get to sleep tell 4am , now I have trouble staying awake. :lol



also my original aggressive personality is returning..


----------



## Knocturnal (Sep 24, 2010)

thats great man how'd you go about getting past it?


----------



## anon123 (Aug 24, 2010)

Knocturnal said:


> thats great man how'd you go about getting past it?


I overstimulated my anxiety and built up an immunity to the adrenaline rush.
building up A immunity to the adrenaline rush was the key to beating it.

As of now my old personalty is returning. ( jerk type)
I am no longer depressed, I can also get to sleep and wake up at a reasonable time .
Both my self-esteem and self confidence has boosted right back where is was before this problem happened for me.


----------



## Marietta (Nov 19, 2010)

How do you build up an immunity to the adrenaline rush?


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I am guessing he did it through repeated exposure to anxiety inducing situations.

Makes me wonder if this way of desensitizing by exposure therapy can be accomplished artificially/chemically, by creating an anxiety inducing pill which you can take in the safety of your home with the hope that you eventually become desensitized to the anxious feeling.


----------



## anon123 (Aug 24, 2010)

alte said:


> I am guessing he did it through repeated exposure to anxiety inducing situations.
> 
> Makes me wonder if this way of desensitizing by exposure therapy can be accomplished artificially/chemically, by creating an anxiety inducing pill which you can take in the safety of your home with the hope that you eventually become desensitized to the anxious feeling.


I did it just by thought alone.


----------

